# Broken Oiler Line



## randyjaco (Jan 1, 2017)

I have an Astro Taiwanese Bridgeport clone.  I  noticed that one of my lubrication lines for the one shot Oiler is broken.  These lines and fittings appear to be metric.  Does anyone know of a source for a new line and the appropriate farrells? They are very close to 1/4"

Randy


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 1, 2017)

Well, I made some replacement furrells .  They worked pretty well for the 1/4 inch OD line,  but now I have one or more of the 1/8" lines leaking.  Does anyone make a line replacement kit  for the One Shot Oilers? 

Randy


----------



## Sandia (Jan 1, 2017)

This might be of some help Randy.

http://www.aceronline.net/acergroup/specials/Lubrication_Parts_Special.pdf


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 2, 2017)

If you get desperate, you might find what you need through Bijur. They make all sorts of one lube systems for machines. The link Bob put up looks promising though.


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 2, 2017)

Sandia said:


> This might be of some help Randy.
> 
> http://www.aceronline.net/acergroup/specials/Lubrication_Parts_Special.pdf


Thanks Bob, those components  may just do the job
Randy


----------

